# Fertility Friends is 10 today!!!



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

It is a huge milestone for Fertility Friends today as we celebrate our 10th Birthday.

We cannot believe that such a small community back in 2002 has been transformed into one of the most successful and biggest online fertility forums in the world.

It is over whelming still that so many people use this forum and form friendships and most importantly get the support when it is most needed, going through such tough times. it certainly served its purpose for us and we have met some of the most wonderful people ever.

Obviously we could never run such a site without the people behind the scenes who help us make decisions and look after all of the members, Thank you simply is not enough for all the hard work they do and their dedication to Fertility Freinds, we owe them so much, thank you girls and we do appreciate everything you do for us.

I would like to however say the hugest thank you to my hubby Tony for making this site what it is today, he is the backbone of Fertility Friends. The hours he works to make it bigger and better and the support he gave to me while going through our own journey's.

Thank you also to all our members for also believing in Fertility Friends, where would we be without you.

Happy 10th Birthday FF

x x x

Mel


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

for all your support over the last 10 years and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

This site is so invaluable to so many people and keeps them going whilst on such an emotional journey.

Xxx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fertility Friends!

Thank you everyone for your hard work and especially Tony & Mel.

This site has helped us so much over the past few years and I can honnestly say I don't know if we would have our dream if it wasn't for you guys so..... thank you!!

xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

*Yaaay Happy 10th Birthday Fertility Friends* 
          

Not sure where we'd be now without this site & your followers knowledge.

Eternally grateful to you all especially Mel & Tony 

Electra N bump!!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Fertility Friends.

Thankyou for your hard work Tony & Mel. This site has been a godsend to me, I don't know how i would have gotten through the past 3 years without it! 


Xxx


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

*  Happy 10th Birthday Fertility Friends* 

Thank you Tony & Mel and everyone else behind the scenes for all your hard work.

Without this site I honestly don't believe we would have achieved our dream and have our two miracles.

Yxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday and thanks for all your hard work this site is brilliant.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

simply don't know how i'd have got through it without you     


Happy Birthday fertility friends


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Happy birthday FF  

ditto what others have said, i know i for one have found this place invaluable through my journey, the people have always been kind and understanding and have got me through the tough times while having their own tough times. 

FF have always been here in my hour of need and still is, you all have a very speical place in my heart and a mear thank you cannot cut it, you have helped so many people, and continue to do so to all the members and the lurkers alike (we know your out there!!!)

i want to give a MASSIVE thank you to Tony and Mel and all the mods and helpers here, to give up your time like this to help and touch so many people is wonderful, i cannot thank you enough. words will never be enough. 

heres to many more years. happy birthday to a wonderful site. xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday FF and a massive thank you to Tony and everyone involved.

This site has been a lifeline for me for the past 3 years and I am so, so grateful


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

An amazing website and has got me through some very rough times. Thankyou is not enough 
MJ1 xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!!

Don't know what i woulda done without the support of this site in our long journey to become pregnant  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Fertility Friends 

And







for giving me hope support and shining the light when i thought there wasn't one - you really did save my life xxx​


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fertility Friends!!!!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy birthday Fertility Friends and Babydust to everyone who is a part of here


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Fertility Friends   xxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

A HUGE Thank you to everyone on this site, it is by far the best website out there. 

   


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

*LOVE LOVE LOVE* this site  Thanks so much to Tony & Mel 

I've been on here pretty much ever since DH & I started TTC#1 a long 6 1/2 years ago and its been an amazing source of info and advice and a great place to meet new friends and share our experiences


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

This site has been truely amazing and has helped me through some really rough times don't know what I would have done without you!!!

 xxxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, Happy Birthday FF!

My posts officially started in Sept 2004 but I think some of the earlier posts were lost, however I have had the privilege of being supported by this wonderful website for at least 7 of your 10 years! 

Like many other posters, I could not have managed the journey of several years until the birth of my first child, without you. The information sharing , the experience sharing and support of others has been an integral part of my fertility journey, my pregnancies, birth,and upbringing of my three young children. I can honestly say that they are all here because of FF.

Many thanks to you, Mel, and Tony, and the rest of the team for everything you have done and continue to do. Hopefully when my children are older I can put something back.

best wishes


roze xxxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Fertility Friends. I don't know what I'd have done without you


----------



## bumble2508 (Oct 30, 2011)

HAPPY 10th BIRTHDAY   

i dont know where i would be without the support of the lovely ladies on here and i have made a few lovely friends on the way.
THANK YOU.
x X x X x X x X x X x X x X x X x X x X x X


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY FERTILITY FRIENDS
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.........


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

THANK YOU TOO TONY & MEL FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE ALL GIVE EACH OTHER    

lv marie 76xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday fertility friends                   

Thank you so much for helping me make some amazing friends and thanks for letting me know I am not alone xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes that should read Fertility Friends - but you know what I mean..   

Massive Happy Birthday - thank you for all you do and for all your support.

Mini xxx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy birthday to the best and most invaluable website EVER!!    

Many congratulations to you all XX


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Happy Birthday FF !! and thank you Mel and Tony for your friendship  You are all very special in our lives 


With FF we would not be where we are today 


Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Mel, Tony, and the whole of FF. This is such a welcoming and supportive site (unlike some I could mention!)


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you Tony, Mel and the admin team for such a fantastic site, I don't know where I would be without FF! 

To celebrate, the chat host team are hosting a 'Birthday Party' in chat on Thursday 12th Jan (tomorrow) at 8pm, do come join us xx

Jen x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

FRIENDS WITHOUT FACES
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We sit and we type, and we stare at our screens
We all have to wonder, what this possibly means.
With our mouse we roam, through the rooms in a maze
Looking for something or someone, as we sit in a daze.

We chat with each other, we type all our woes
Small groups we do form, and gang up on our foes.
We wait for somebody, to type out our name
We want recognition, but it is always the same.

We give kisses and hugs, and sometimes flirt
In IMs we chat deeply, and reveal why we hurt
We do form friendships - but - why we don't know
But some of these friendships, will flourish and grow.

Why is it on screen, we can be so bold
Telling our secrets, that have never been told.
Why is it we share, the thoughts in our mind
With those we can't see, as though we were blind.

The answer is simple, it is as clear as a bell.
We all have our problems, and need someone to tell.
We can't tell real people, but tell someone we must
So we turn to the 'puter, and to those we can trust.

Even though it is crazy, the truth still remains
They are Friends Without Faces, and odd little names

~*~Author Unknown~*~

Thank you Tony and Mel. Fertility Friends has been a constant in my life these past 10 years. Through highs and lows. A real lifesaver in oh so many ways. 

And Happy Birthday to a special little lady too... Happy  Jessica! 

Caz x

This post contains materials written by authors unknown. No copyright infringement intended​


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

A truly brilliant website which has helped us all in so many ways on our tuff journeys.

Happy Birthday and thanks everyone for making me realise that I wasn't alone and I that I didn't need a straight jacket after all !!  

LPxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Fertility Friend and a big  wish for Jessica too

It is 8 years ago since i joined FF

I truly believe if not for the support, friendship and positivity i found upon FF i would never have found the courage, determination and knowledge i found upon the boards and of course Chat!

Thank you Mel, Tony and Jessica and the FF team

Heres to the next 10 years 

Em


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a wonderful site


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday FF  (and Jessica too)


Wow 10 years, a milestone to celebrate    Thank you Tony & Mel for your vision and dedication in setting up such a valuable lifeline to so many. I honestly thought no one could possibly know or understand what I was going through and then I found this website during my first 2ww. The friendship and support I have received through FF has kept me afloat these past 6 years and continues to do so   


Thanks to all volunteers and members, past and present, who have made FF what it is today. Here's to the next 10 years   


Maz x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday FF and thank you, thank you, thank you to Tony, Mel and all the lovely people that help with this wonderful site. To have a place where I felt comfortable talking about the rollercoaster that is IF, really meant to the world to me whilst ttc my DS. Thank you doesn't seem enough. FF and the wonderful friends I have made continue to be a huge support. I wish you many more years doing what you do best!!


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Happy birthday Fertility Friends and thank you so much Mel and Tony and the amazing team of volunteers.
You are an amazing bunch of people and feel so lucky to have found you when I did in Nov 06 although could have done with finding you 2 years earlier! this site provided me with such comfort, support and understanding When no one else around me to seemed to get it I found unconditional love support and friendship on nov newbies, Secondary and de threads as well as the Chester one. Of course I also met ATCC other wise known as the lovely Ang who did one of the nicest most generous acts anyone could do ever do or has ever done for me and that is donate her eggs.  I am not sure what I would have done without those threads and the friends i made esp when my personsa in the outside world went from a confident giving woman to a needy emotional wreck! Anyway thank you again ff and it's fantastic that so many have found their dream yet sadly there are still many that have not including myself but ff made that more bearable.  I know what people sacrifice in pursuit of their dream so if I ever win the lottery I will be making a donation and that's actually already documented in a book! I might even do a run


----------



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations and a huge thank you to the founders and all the volunteers, contributors and members! This is such an amazing site!!


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

MASSIVE thank you to all at FF - inc the founders, moderators, supporters and users.  I am so very glad I found you. xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Happy 10th Birthday to the best and most supportive website in the world wide web     


A huge thanks to Tony and Mel the site founders, you guys are amazing      and a huge thanks to all that help out and all the members of the site, a great bunch of people 


Shelley x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you so much to Mel and Tony and all the fabby Mods !!

I have been on FF since 2004, and I would be utterly bereft without it. 

Thanks to the support and info from this incredible site I now have 2 lovely girls that I probably wouldn't have otherwise, and also a groups of lovely friends that I am sure will be friends for life.

I won't be having any more children ... my family is complete now, but I still look at FF every day !  Life just wouldn't be the same without it !!!

Happy 10th birthday FF !                         

and thanks again for being so incredibly brilliant !!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katben (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday FF!!

I have only been an active participant on this site for about 6 months, but I don't know how I would have got through my first cycle, 2ww and BFN if it hadn't been for the support of people on here.. Now going through my second cycle ICSI, and am on here at least 3 times a day! 

Thank you  xxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy Birthday Fertility Friends! 10 years, wow!

Although I don't post often anymore I am so very greatful for all the love and support I received from the site over the years. I enjoyed very much my time as a Moderator and made some wonderful friends, some of whom I am still in regular contact.

Congratulations on 10 fantastic years Tony and Mel and here's to many more   

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I'm so sorry i didnt get in here yesterda no excuse. 
A very Happy 10th Birthday to Fertility Friends. I have met and made some very special friends on here, unfortunately FF wasnt around when i was going through my first journey but i found it when my little miracle was 3 months old and he has just turned 10 too. I did get bucket loads of support for my last 2 goes though, not successful ones but at least i have my own little miracle.

Big thanks to Tony & Mel for starting this site it has helped a huge amount of people and still does.

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday FF!! I don't know where I would be without you! Thank you for all the support you have given me and all the wonderful life-long friends I have made!

Here's to the next 10 years!

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

~* H A P P Y ~ B I R T H D A Y*~  

Thank you for all your hard work and support.

Kaybee xx


----------



## molly1966 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Happy Birthday FF!! Its such an amazing achievement to put together a forum like this. I don't know where I would be without my wonderful FF friends, all their support and love.    Molly*


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you FF and all the wonderful people who give support and time to others. I don't know what I'd have done without the people on here over the past few years. 


xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you FF, you have been of tremendous support over the past year and I can't thank you enough, happy birthday xxx


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you FF for helping me through the toughest times in my life, for being there at my lowest - and my highest! For the friends I have made, and the support you continue to give, to me and so many others!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday FF!!! Am so so thankful to have found this site in my journey...it is the place where I found comfort and support when everyone else failed to understand what I was going through....FF has been a companion, a sibling, a family and everything it could be during the toughest years of my life...don't know what I would do without it and without the lovely people I have met on here and taken inspiration, strength and support from!!! Love u FF and may you complete many more such milestones


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy 10th Birthday FF

When I needed someone FF was always there and still is, so thank you and may FF continue to go from strangth to strength providing support, friendship and information for those of us who find ourselves here


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a party going on in Chat - till 11pm tonight if you have sound you can listen in to the radio and dedicate songs / make requests 
All Welcome !!

Tony & Mel

Thank you for creating fertility friends and taking it forward to what it is today and
what it will be in the years to come 
your both AMAZING people and I am so grateful to you for bringing such wonderful support to me via my pc !!

Happy* 10th *Birthday FF


----------



## jack12 (May 14, 2009)

hear hear. Put simply, this site has literally saved me!!!! I have 'met' some wonderful people whose advice support and reassurance, i cherish. Much love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybeoneday1979 (Jan 10, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!! FERTILITY FRIENDS

thank u sooo much for the support and advice ive recieved and still recieving its truly anamzing site.

xxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

HAPPY 10th BIRTHDAY 
FERTILITY FRIENDS
 

Sincere and heartfelt congratulations Tony and Mel on your wonderful efforts to make FF what it is today.
I have been an active member of Fertility Friends for almost 6 years, but it took a while for me to pluck up the courage to post initially, but I've never looked back hahaha !
Over the years I've accessed a number of threads, and the support, encouragement and friendship from everyone I have 'met' has been overwhelming, and quite literally saved my life. I've shared every emotion under the sun, and the friends I've made here are lifelong, close, personal friends.
Thanks and warmest congratulations to everyone involved with FF xxx
Sheila


----------



## Ruthie82 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Thank you Fertility Friends!!*

Mel and Tony thank you for making this site live!!

Thank you everyone who has supported me and my hubby I don't know where we would be today without it!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you to Mel and Tony for starting ff and all the work you do on top of your busy lives, its a brilliant site xxx


----------



## annieruth (Mar 23, 2011)

FF!
Thank you for all the support and advice and friendship I've found here
Here's to the next 10 years!


----------



## miriam okeke (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for all your supports over the years, helping infertility couples.
HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY!!!!!.


----------



## Stills (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi


I can't thank you enough for setting this up and putting the huge amount of hours and love into it that you have. Congratulations on reaching your 10th year its a great achievement and you have certainly helped me keep a level of sanity whilst riding this extraordinary rollacoster.


The ladies on here are amazing and the fact that you have brought us all together so that we can support, laugh, cry and share together is wonderful.


thank you thank you thank you
xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy 10th Birthday
thank you soo much for all your hardwork, we would all be lost without you and the great network you have created for us all

thank you once again 
from
Sarah, DH (who would have to put up with so much more if it weren't for FF) Sammy and bump


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday Fertility Friends!!!!


This site has been there for me through the highs and lows of my infertility. I have met some amazing people on here who have given great advice. It has also been so emotional reading of other members cycles and receiving there good or bad news.


I have been lucky and now have a son from my 3rd round of IVF however i will continue to chat to members and post as fertility friends is like a little home to me.


Good luck and lots of love to everybody      and thank you fertility friends xxxx


MD xxxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday FF. thank you for providing a place where I can get excellent advice, read about other people's experiences and talk with people who understand and share the same goal.


----------



## patropi (Feb 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

I was active here up until around 5 years ago. Decided to have a break and now back and TTC. First thing I remember to do was to re-connect here. Great space to chat, fantastic support. Thank you and well done


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

happy 10th birthday fertility friends, thanks so much for your support! dont know how i would have got through without you ! x


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  
WHAT A GODSEND THIS SITE IS x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!! 

I have made some of my closest friends on this site and all my lovely FF friends have helped me through soo much over soo many years!!

Without FF I would not have met some of the loveliest, strongest, bravest, funniest women on the planet and I certainly wouldn''t have my lovely DD2 - I would never have found the strength to carry on tx and the knowledge I needed to search for new clinics and new treatments - thanks Tony and Mel   what an an achievement!Here's to the next ten years!    

xx


----------



## snowflakes (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks so much Tony, Mel and Fertility Friends.  This site was my one comfort through years infertility heartbreak and the scary journey of overseas IVF that I told no-one about apart from my DH. Without it I wouldn't have my daughter, what can I say.

And thanks to the brave, strong and funny women like RSMUM who had the courage to share the hearbreak and joy of their journeys, I am still in awe of you all!


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Happy birthday FF - Tony and Mel, if it wasn't for you two I wouldn't have my twins

Jo


----------

